# Cleaning wood for vivarium



## pimmsoclock87 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ive got about 4 pieces of wood that im a going to try and use for both of my vivariums as its SOOO expensive buying it from pet shops.

BUT what is the best way to remove all the bark off of them and to clean them all up to kill all the bugs and crap all over them?


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

i know for fish tanks your ment to boil them for 2 hours to get the tannings out of the wood this would also kill the bugs and bacteria i know certain woods arnt good for reptiles tho altho i dont know which.


----------



## pimmsoclock87 (Jan 31, 2010)

Aint got a clue which wood this is, trees look the same to me :2thumb:

Also how are you supposed to boil it?! don't think i have EVER seen a pan big enough to fit logs in lol

Ive got it soaking in the bath wiv some hot water and bleach, Ill see if that loosens the bark a bit:whistling2:


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

well im a tree surgeon so know a little about wood. aquarium wood isnt usually terribly big i have heard about soaking it in a warm bath but ill be honest I dont think bleach is a good idea it wont do nothing for getting the bark off just pull it off when its dry and it should just peel of once it dry


----------



## pimmsoclock87 (Jan 31, 2010)

Ohh this is turning into more hassle then its worth lol! might be easier to just go and buy some!

Main reason i was using the bleach was to kill any bacteria and parasites on the bits of wood

Thanks for your help


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

im a groundsman. and have boas. you should not just use any wood in a viv as some when warmed up give off a gas that can be harmfull not meny now that as a rule if its edable use it hazel nut or corylus avellana is the best for vivs i socked it and then powerwashed it and let it dry out and left the bark on there just sanded anything sharp :2thumb:


----------



## pimmsoclock87 (Jan 31, 2010)

Thanks for that i might just chuck these bits. Better to be safe then sorry and wouldnt want to cause any problems for my beardies cos im being tight!!:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Cedar and pine aren't good- most hardwoods (oak, fruit trees, beech, sweet chestnut etc) should be fine.


----------



## pimmsoclock87 (Jan 31, 2010)

not sure what it is took it from a customers place, oh well rather buy some now actually :lol2:


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

ill be picking up loads of rams horns off oaks now at work, there could be money to make out of this :2thumb: lol


----------



## pimmsoclock87 (Jan 31, 2010)

ill give u £5 for one?!


----------



## steven_law (Nov 1, 2009)

pimmsoclock87 said:


> ill give u £5 for one?!


how bigger bit are you after???


----------



## pimmsoclock87 (Jan 31, 2010)

not sure how big really, its going in a 4 foot viv. Ill get something local ipswich is a bit far for me :2thumb:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

pimmsoclock87 said:


> Ive got about 4 pieces of wood that im a going to try and use for both of my vivariums as its SOOO expensive buying it from pet shops.
> 
> BUT what is the best way to remove all the bark off of them and to clean them all up to kill all the bugs and crap all over them?


Where you at ? Cold Blooded in Essex always has Cork / Bark / Wood cheaps as chips really ..


----------



## pimmsoclock87 (Jan 31, 2010)

I live in bognor regis (west sussex) bit far for a piece of wood! 

Thanks for help anyways :2thumb:


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

wood from your garden is great. Get fresh, green wood, or very recent windfalls. Remove the bark (stanley knife! - but there must be a safer way), then leave to dry for a few weeks.

Avoid conifers (cedar in particular), but oak, and fruit trees are good. 

There is a thread by wildlifewarrior that goes into some more detail.


----------



## garethwilliams (Jan 16, 2010)

go to the local forest and look whats about hazel has catkins on it at the moment u see it alot in hedges to i got my hazel from work my viv is 6ft wide by 5ft high 2ft deep


----------

